# BBQ gloves



## negolien (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey All,

I had a little trouble using tongs with my 7 lb ribs and stuff. I' am looking for good fire/heat resistant gloves. I' am  not interested in any cloth type material less u can convince me of it's worth. Must be able to pick up sauces meet and other stuff with retaining food after cleaning. Any help would be appreciated advice welcome to if I' am on the wrong track. How bad can these be for the price..


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Oklahoma-Joe-s-50-Pack-Silicone-Carving-Glove/1001459626
		


Check see if they are available in your area,they are not in my area stores
Richie


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 20, 2020)

Ive got similar to what you posted and they work well and easy to clean - Silicon.


----------



## kawakx125 (Feb 20, 2020)

Pitmaker has an awesome set of gloves








						Pitmaker High Heat Meat Handling Gloves!
					

Everything a serious Pitmaster, BBQ Aficionado, Chef needs.




					pitmaker.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 20, 2020)

Essential Tools Need vs Want. Long Read.
					

Over the years I have seen it asked over and over again about what are the necessary tools for smoking and grilling. I have thought a lot about this and I think there really are 2 list that need to be made. First will be the Needs. These are the bare minimal things that you need to get this...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



The gloves in this post are very nice.


----------



## Wasi (Feb 20, 2020)

This is the pair I have and they work fantastic.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2020)

I just pick up a pack of cotton knit gloves from tractor supply and nitrile gloves from Sam's. I put on a cotton clove then a nitrile over it. Trick I picked up from malcolm Reed. I can safely pick up anything off my smoker with that combo


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 20, 2020)

No gloves here. I just use a good spatula and some long sturdy BBQ tongs. Haven't had any issues yet.

Chris


----------



## mustardsauce (Feb 20, 2020)

tropics said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Oklahoma-Joe-s-50-Pack-Silicone-Carving-Glove/1001459626
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these and am a fan.  Whether you do these exact ones or a different brand, I'd highly recommend the route of nitrile gloves with a cotton liner underneath.  That's what virtually all of the competition guys seem to be doing.  It gives you enough heat resistance to pick up meat hot off the smoker, but enough dexterity that you can still manipulate the food as if you had no gloves at all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

I gave up finding gloves to fit my Paws.
All seem to be made for Little Fellows.
Like Chris, I use Tongs & Spatula.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Feb 20, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I gave up finding gloves to fit my Paws.
> All seem to be made for Little Fellows.
> Like Chris, I use Tongs & Spatula.
> 
> Bear



I do this as well. Works great with a little practice.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 20, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> No gloves here. I just use a good spatula and some long sturdy BBQ tongs. Haven't had any issues yet.
> 
> Chris



I triple this!  I use shorter tongs as they are more stable.  I have "claws" but the seem to "mush" the meat more than I like.


----------



## negolien (Feb 20, 2020)

mustardsauce said:


> I have these and am a fan.  Whether you do these exact ones or a different brand, I'd highly recommend the route of nitrile gloves with a cotton liner underneath.  That's what virtually all of the competition guys seem to be doing.  It gives you enough heat resistance to pick up meat hot off the smoker, but enough dexterity that you can still manipulate the food as if you had no gloves at all.



yup was thinking same nitrile seems a bit thin depending on heat of the meat. Won't need it for everything but nice top have for large items like brisket and large dino ribs


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2020)

negolien said:


> yup was thinking same nitrile seems a bit thin depending on heat of the meat. Won't need it for everything but nice top have for large items like brisket and large dino ribs


I pick up brisket with mine. Cant feel any heat through the cotton gloves with nitrile on top


----------



## negolien (Feb 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I pick up brisket with mine. Cant feel any heat through the cotton gloves with nitrile on top



Purchased the Cuisinart ones and got some cotton gloves as I have access to nitrile gloves also :<)..

Went ahead and grabbed some of the rapicca's as well might as well find what I like the best.


----------



## negolien (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey All,

So got the different gloves this week. The Cuisinart's are horrible so bad I actually just threw em away. The Rapicca's are about right..I also received the knits for use with nitrile.. Though I was wondering how careful I should be with those melting? The BBQ are rated for 950 don't think the nitriles would handle 350+ but /shrug you guys have used em figured u'd chime in.


----------



## Danno44 (Feb 26, 2020)

It appears 

 negolien
 purchased some gloves. For others looking still, I wanted to 2nd the mention the artisan gloves.
For handling food  it’s what I use.   Handles pork, brisket and ribs easily.  I have 2 pair, one for home and another for cottage.
And at the time I bought were made in USA if that matters to anyone.






for handling non food items (fire maintenance, racks, etc I use welders gloves.


----------



## mustardsauce (Feb 26, 2020)

negolien said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So got the different gloves this week. The Cuisinart's are horrible so bad I actually just threw em away. The Rapicca's are about right..I also received the knits for use with nitrile.. Though I was wondering how careful I should be with those melting? The BBQ are rated for 950 don't think the nitriles would handle 350+ but /shrug you guys have used em figured u'd chime in.


In my experience, using cotton knit gloves with nitrile gloves lined on top is solely to give you enough heat protection to pick up food hot off the smoker or work with the meat (like pulling pork by hand), so you're talking about temps like 225 or less in most cases.  I would not try to use that setup to pick up a hot grill grate or pan or anything like that.  Not only would you probably melt the gloves but you'd burn your hand pretty quickly as well.


----------



## negolien (Feb 26, 2020)

hey Danno,

I almost got those something in the reviews made me get the Ripicca's. Glad you like the Artisans can't go wrong with American made.


----------

